# Graphic Request



## Twitch (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd like to request a graphic.  Not a sig or avatar, just a high resolution graphic.  Something like my avatar, but with lightning sparking out from the power icon.  I'd like the resolution to be a high as possible (I want to use it for things like the side of a computer case, possibly the side of a car, provided I get permission of course).


----------



## Ducky (Dec 8, 2008)

Ill do it later on , Ill make it tommorow


----------

